# Guess What Max Is Looking At?



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Max is sitting very nicely at the table....I wonder what he's looking at?










what else?....dougnuts 











Now what is he looking at?



















seagulls ..oh oh










Even though Max is an indoor cat, he still gets a taste of the outdoors.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

I love him... he is so funny!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures. Max is such a cutie!


----------



## flatfour (Apr 26, 2003)

Keep 'em coming. Max is awesome.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments on Max, he appreciates them! Well, someone posted a link to "rate my kitty" in another 
thread so I called on the expert to help with the rating. He actually sat there for quite a while showing his displeasure 
with me looking at "other cats".


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Thats funny!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

So cute! AHHHHHhh...! I liked the second photo... he looks really guilty there. See those ears pointing back. Haha.. Looks like you spooked him..


----------

